# The Economy? Strike?



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello 

Just wondering how the economy is really affecting people in Portugal. I read that there is a big strike planned there for the 24th, along with Spain and Greece. It figures that is exactly when we are planning on coming to Portugal!  I am already freaked out. So, what is the general feeling there? Thanks!

Christina


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

To be honest its not talked about as much as it is in Ireland and the UK, and things are not looking good in the short to medium term, 2011 will bring a lot of change with increases in taxes and decreases in spending which will have an effect on everybody, but also essentially for the long term recovery of the country


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

mayotom said:


> To be honest its not talked about as much as it is in Ireland and the UK, and things are not looking good in the short to medium term, 2011 will bring a lot of change with increases in taxes and decreases in spending which will have an effect on everybody, but also essentially for the long term recovery of the country


Well, it's not like the economy is doing so great over here either. But, I mean how is it affecting people on an emotional level? Like are people moping around complaining all the time or just dealing with it and making the best of it?

I guess that's kind of a vague and strange question :tongue1:

Have you heard anything about the strike and is it going to be a big deal? I guess it's only supposed to be for one day right?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The Portuguese are a very stoical people, they just get on with whatever life throws at them. Yes there will be protests and probably a little civil unrest on the 24th, but by the 25th it will be business as usual.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

BellaLuna said:


> Well, it's not like the economy is doing so great over here either. But, I mean how is it affecting people on an emotional level? Like are people moping around complaining all the time or just dealing with it and making the best of it?
> 
> I guess that's kind of a vague and strange question :tongue1:
> 
> Have you heard anything about the strike and is it going to be a big deal? I guess it's only supposed to be for one day right?


I agree with Silvers, the Portuguese don't let things like the Economy get them down, they believe that life is for living and the work to live not live to work like many other nationalities, however there are people here who do complain and moan about it, guess who they are???? yes the ex-pats..

I remember a survey done by the EU a couple of years ago to figure out who were the biggest complainers in Europe, they measured it by the number of minutes every hour in the working day that people complain/moan/whine and the Portuguese were 3rd from the bottom(2 min) after the Spanish(1.5) and Swiss(1 min). At the other end was the British with 28 minutes and the Irish on 25 minutes, I have seen many occasions where the Spanish and Portuguese press talk about a subject like an airplane crash and the main theme is the number of survivors, where as the British press talk about the fatalities and how it will effect the world(grounded planes , delays etc)
I suppose what I am trying to say is that the people of the Iberian peninsula are a happy people and the make the best of a bad situation, they always look for the best in any situation and life goes on.


----------

